# What is the best oil choice for v6 2.8 passat 2000, in north east climate?



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry for a dumb question, i can't decide which oil to use, coz the po of the car said she used 10-30 regular, is that a good choice? The mileage is 152k, thanks.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

In winter, you want an oil that doesn't thicken too much, a 5w. You can use regular 30 weight to keep mpg up, and optimize short trip driving. The 30v is easy on oil, plain dino oil is fine, it's a lot better in the last 5-10 years. 


Pick a 5w-30 you like and go from there. Watch consumption, if consumption seems excessive, top with a thicker oil.

High Miles oils are a really good choice for the typical weak sealing in VAG engines.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks, i will go with 5w-30


----------

